# Fuhrer Biden want rideshare drivers audited



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

There's a new rule Biden is trying to pass he say targets the "super rich"...where anyone who has $600 deposited in their account must be reported to the feds and opened to its audits...some say it's a move to combat ride share drivers who can gross $50k plus but after write offs only pay taxes on $3k-8k


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Biden . Will totally cripple us in time .


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

kingcorey321 said:


> Biden . Will totally cripple us in time .


He's a very evil old man


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Something similar to this has been a requirement in California for decades.






Independent Contractor Reporting | Califoria EDD







edd.ca.gov




.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Ummm5487 said:


> There's a new rule Biden is trying to pass he say targets the "super rich"...where anyone who has $600 deposited in their account must be reported to the feds and opened to its audits...some say it's a move to combat ride share drivers who can gross $50k plus but after write offs only pay taxes on $3k-8k


Yea I'm sure it directed straight at us...


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Ummm5487 said:


> He's a very evil old man


My fear is what happens when Biden goes down. Whoever truly controls the power centers on Capitol Hill are likely going t be the puppet masters. I pray for the best, but fear a Great Depression event with the added international implications resulting from our weakness. 

On my good days, I remind myself I live in a great country, full of wonderful people, and I’m grateful for it.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Yea I'm sure it directed straight at us...


Big data has taught government how valuable information can be. Learning all our cash inflows/outflows is more scrutiny than public companies receive.

This is not a small issue. It is a major issue. 

Put on your thinking caps and see how many ways you could exploit your passengers if you saw how they earned their money, how much, how often, what they spent it on, how often, what companies, etc. 

This is not a simple tax collection regulation. I don’t know what good comes from this.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Lol getting audited at 50k per year income, you people should stop smoking crack..

That rule is to audit the ultra rich, who cares about you?


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

The Entomologist said:


> Lol getting audited at 50k per year income, you people should stop smoking crack..
> 
> That rule is to audit the ultra rich, who cares about you?


Audits are not how I would use the information Biden is planning to collect.

Incidentally, I think Big Data will now facilitate matching collected data with reported data in order to trigger advantageous audits. Today’s processing power can easily deep dive all the granular information you will part with. And then the algorithm will take over.

An algo doesn’t care if you earn $50k, or $5B. Processing time is the same. eFinance and bank record access will make eGarnishment as common HOA fees, but harder to avoid.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

The Entomologist said:


> Lol getting audited at 50k per year income, you people should stop smoking crack..
> 
> That rule is to audit the ultra rich, who cares about you?


The rule is to track all transactions of $600 or more. 

Why track if you have no intention of using the data?

Why not limit the rule to the rich?

You are old school if you still believe audits require high earnings and meetings in person to discuss your case.. Today you are lucky to discuss your situation with anyone. You fill out forms, answer interrogatories, and comply with the decision. And more of this is automated than ever before. 

The government now has the processing power to profitably audit the neighbor’s lemonade stand. What they are missing is the supporting data to use electronically to verify all your filings. Electronically. Just like Uber. No customer service. And they have access to your bank data on a real time basis. 

Thinking you are too small for the government to bother with is a potentially hazardous way to live life.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

The Entomologist said:


> Lol getting audited at 50k per year income, you people should stop smoking crack..
> 
> That rule is to audit the ultra rich, who cares about you?


200M earners
Top 1% have a 6.6% chance of audit. >>>>. 2M x .066 = 132,000 audits
Bottom 99% have a 1.1% chance of audit. >>>> 198M x 1.1 = 2,178,000 audits

Yes. I’d limit the data I give to the government. If they have real time access to cash flows, they can start down the road of 100% real time auditing and eliminating all post filing audits.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

How does an Uber driver believe they are too small to be financially exploited by the government using Big Tech, all while Uber exploits the driver using Big Tech?

Shockingly naive.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

The Entomologist said:


> Lol getting audited at 50k per year income, you people should stop smoking crack..
> 
> That rule is to audit the ultra rich, who cares about you?


Yeah he gonna audit those who give him millions


----------



## FerengiBob (Nov 6, 2019)

A simple form not unlike reporting interest.

Only affects those making $400k.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

FerengiBob said:


> A simple form not unlike reporting interest.
> 
> Only affects those making $400k.


I'll have to look that up in the rules of acquisition.


----------



## andrainwheeler (Oct 19, 2021)

Ummm5487 said:


> There's a new rule Biden is trying to pass he say targets the "super rich"...where anyone who has $600 deposited in their account must be reported to the feds and opened to its audits...some say it's a move to combat ride share drivers who can gross $50k plus but after write offs only pay taxes on $3k-8k


It doesn't matter how much you make , the rules are rules, make $100,000 and base on the rules you only paid taxes on your adjusted income after expense even if its negative. It they change or take away self employed expense or write offs it will hurt truck all self employed workers. THAT NOT GOING TO HAPPEN.... Have you looked at million dollars companies report lost of millions of dollars after expense ? Go figure it out.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

andrainwheeler said:


> It doesn't matter how much you make , the rules are rules, make $100,000 and base on the rules you only paid taxes on your adjusted income after expense even if its negative. It they change or take away self employed expense or write offs it will hurt truck all self employed workers. THAT NOT GOING TO HAPPEN.... Have you looked at million dollars companies report lost of millions of dollars after expense ? Go figure it out.


I don't claim to be the smartest man in the world but from the looks of it they're trying to start taxing us on our income before the write offs... If they were going after the rich why would they be looking at transactions of $600 or more


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

We’ve got to stop all those $600airs before they get too much!

#letsgobrandon


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

This is not much about ridesharing. It's far more encompassing. When you add up all the incremental rules that are accumulating (like directing banks to notify the IRS of cash deposits and withdrawals), this is one more step in achieving total control over the populace. The government wants to track all financial transactions. It's for tax collection, yes. But probably much more. Who bought bitcoin? Who moved money oversees? Who is spending money on something not in keeping with the narrative?

Keep watching for the banning of cash. And a move toward a government digital currency, whereby all money will be online at all times and fully traceable. This is a setup for authoritarian control... the opposite principal on which this country was founded. The more [well meaning] socialistic programs are put in to place, the more these systems of control will be needed.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

I read it's true. But it wont happen, as he will screw up the hole banking industry.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

_Tron_ said:


> This is not much about ridesharing. It's far more encompassing. When you add up all the incremental rules that are accumulating (like directing banks to notify the IRS of cash deposits and withdrawals), this is one more step in achieving total control over the populace. The government wants to track all financial transactions. It's for tax collection, yes. But probably much more. Who bought bitcoin? Who moved money oversees? Who is spending money on something not in keeping with the narrative?
> 
> Keep watching for the banning of cash. And a move toward a government digital currency, whereby all money will be online at all times and fully traceable. This is a setup for authoritarian control... the opposite principal on which this country was founded. The more [well meaning] socialistic programs are put in to place, the more these systems of control will be needed.


It's crazy that America is becoming communist right before our eyes and most people either don't know or don't care... And someone like me who is willing to go down in flames before I let them inject me with things or have their nose all in my bank account 24/7 is looked at as a bad guy and crazy


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

bobby747 said:


> I read it's true. But it wont happen, as he will screw up the hole banking industry.


They asked Nancy Pelosi wasn't going to happen and she angrily said "yes yes yes"


----------



## WhyZeeGuy (Apr 6, 2020)

Diamondraider said:


> My fear is what happens when Biden goes down.


Can you imagine Kamala as the president? SHIT!


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

I don't see what the problem is. If ants are following the law and paying their taxes, there will be no problem.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

WhyZeeGuy said:


> Can you imagine Kamala as the president? SHIT!


But at least she's not making decisions while battling Alzheimer's


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

FerengiBob said:


> A simple form not unlike reporting interest.
> 
> Only affects those making $400k.


This is proactive reporting by the banks. It is not self reporting.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

They need $$$$ for all of their social programs. You have to realize that the close to 1 million illegals will pass through the border within a year. 
The welfare money and food stamps programs need $$$$!


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

kdyrpr said:


> They need $$$$ for all of their social programs. You have to realize that the close to 1 million illegals will pass through the border within a year.
> The welfare money and food stamps programs need $$$$!


And they are being trained to replace the out-of-work anti-vaxxers


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Ummm5487 said:


> And they are being trained to replace the out-of-work anti-vaxxers


Right.....Hotel maids and busboys?


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

kdyrpr said:


> Right.....Hotel maids and busboys?


Future UBER drivers


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

kdyrpr said:


> Right.....Hotel maids and busboys?


Racist stereotypes are a thing of the past
... these people are being trained to be nurses police truck drivers and everything in between... they are so happy to be in America they will gladly line up and be injected with whatever the government want to inject them with.... there's a reason when Bill Gates was naming the people that need to be de populated he didn't name Latinos ....


----------



## jjminor82 (Oct 25, 2019)

observer said:


> Something similar to this has been a requirement in California for decades.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously? I never heard about it. I knew the IRS overstepped their bounds all the time, but this is terrible. Who hasn’t had transactions over $600 besides the homeless? Is he going to audit them as well? They’re not paying taxes on their pan handling profits.


----------



## jjminor82 (Oct 25, 2019)

The Entomologist said:


> Lol getting audited at 50k per year income, you people should stop smoking crack..
> 
> That rule is to audit the ultra rich, who cares about you?


Does it matter what the purpose of the rule is but rather how it will be used in the future. And even if it was only to be used on the ultra rich it would still be used against political opponents in the ultra rich class and not one’s own children. Name your child Biden and everything will get lost in the shuffle. Oops.


----------



## jjminor82 (Oct 25, 2019)

Ummm5487 said:


> It's crazy that America is becoming communist right before our eyes and most people either don't know or don't care... And someone like me who is willing to go down in flames before I let them inject me with things or have their nose all in my bank account 24/7 is looked at as a bad guy and crazy


You’re not going down alone brother. And the whole world seems to be moving in this direction. Canada. Australia. South Korea. Those are three examples I know of.


----------



## jjminor82 (Oct 25, 2019)

Ummm5487 said:


> But at least she's not making decisions while battling Alzheimer's


I would almost feel better if she had some disease that was impeding her judgment. At least in that case there would at least be the possibility of finding a cure.


----------



## jjminor82 (Oct 25, 2019)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> I don't see what the problem is. If ants are following the law and paying their taxes, there will be no problem.


My apologies but is this sarcasm? Have you been paying attention to what the IRS has been doing over the last decade? 

If you just follow the rules… okay Hitler. We will all follow you to hell. (please don’t mistake me I’m not calling you Hitler- just an example)


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

kingcorey321 said:


> Biden . Will totally cripple us in time .


In Time??

He has done more damage to the economy and the country in 9 months than other presidents have done in 4 years.
The only thing he is doing now is enacting laws and executive orders and political moves that will allow the democrats and liberals to stay in power.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

FerengiBob said:


> A simple form not unlike reporting interest.
> 
> Only affects those making $400k.


The regulation is applicable to ALL citizens. Not applicable to trespassers.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Ummm5487 said:


> Racist stereotypes are a thing of the past
> ... these people are being trained to be nurses police truck drivers and everything in between... they are so happy to be in America they will gladly line up and be injected with whatever the government want to inject them with.... there's a reason when Bill Gates was naming the people that need to be de populated he didn't name Latinos ....


Ok...whatever you say. I'm sure they speak fluent English and have many skills. That's why they left their country, right?
I bet there are many college grads in that bunch as well..LOL
Be real! The VAST majority would takes months or years to fill technical jobs. Truck drivers would be the only job I can see them doing within a relatively short period of time. Of course that and Amazon delivery and the other gig jobs that really don't need any help right now.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

We don't have any social security. Cry me a river.


----------

